

RIP Red Burns, "mother of the hacker artist community in NYC" - polynomial
http://inagist.com/all/371035108872290304/%20

======
polynomial
NYTimes obit: [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/27/nyregion/red-burns-
godmoth...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/27/nyregion/red-burns-godmother-of-
silicon-alley-dies-at-88.html?_r=0)

------
jaboutboul
Wow, I was a grad student ITP under Red. She was a pure genius and visionary.
Sad day.

------
polynomial
New York's Secret Tech Weapon: ITP.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenrosenbaum/2013/08/26/1095/](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenrosenbaum/2013/08/26/1095/)

